# Couldn't be prouder !



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is a short video of Sarah and Elizabeth training Minty. They are doing a great job of training this dog from my lame explanations of how to begin the escort.

This is a great example of just getting out there and doing it. No club, just lots and lots of desire, and of course, the USMRA family to help out whenever we can.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzShySdtatI&feature=feedu

They are coming down for Jimmy's seminar in Feb, and I cannot wait to see Minty working with him. Elizabeth is really doing me proud. Sarah has a new pup from Konnie Hein, and I am excited to see her in the future. She is just a dink right now, but I cannot wait. I am very very proud of these two. Did I say that before ?? : )


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

=D>=D> Nice!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks nice!
Is the purpose to eventually get the dog walking backwards in front of the decoy?
If so, at about 1:20 they do an about turn and the dog swings completely straight in front. Wouldn't that be a good time to mark and reward? 
Just curious about the final behavior your working towards.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Looks nice!
> Is the purpose to eventually get the dog walking backwards in front of the decoy?
> If so, at about 1:20 they do an about turn and the dog swings completely straight in front. Wouldn't that be a good time to mark and reward?
> Just curious about the final behavior your working towards.


Bob,

There is no required position that the dog has to escort from.
It can be from either side, front or back, between the legs, forward or backward. The only goal is to prevent the decoy from escaping.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Thomas. I've only seen it in video and wondered about some being right in front and some not so much.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

great job! that's awesome. 
pretty dog too.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice dog! Looks like the trainer(s) are doing a great job. I watched some other of the videos, they are hard at work!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They like to train, but are a bit shy about posting here with the savages. LOL I am going to send another pup to them to train from this litter. : ) I haven't told them yet. HA HA


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I got a question...so do you start work on that before, after, or during heeling with attention training? I was wondering cause it seems to kind of overlap if you use a tug to do heeling with attention. Thanks for posting...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

In a good situation the decoy teaches the exercise. In a less than perfect situation, the handler starts it. Usually after the heeling is shaping up. Because there is more than one way to teach it, you could start it at the same time, like if it was between the legs, or behind the decoy.

Elizabeth is new, and they do not have a decoy, so it was taught by her initially, and now Sarah will continue it. Minty has good opposition reflex, so when he starts to figure out that pushing against the decoy is what is wanted, he will be tough to get away from.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ah, that makes a lot more sense (and would be clearer to the dog) so they don't start thinking crowding is desirable. Good luck to the gals getting a good decoy in the future, I know how hard that can be. Maybe one of them needs to start suiting up! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sarah Mandler (Jul 5, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They like to train, but are a bit shy about posting here with the savages. LOL I am going to send another pup to them to train from this litter. : ) I haven't told them yet. HA HA


:-o :-o :-o


----------



## Elizabeth Digmann (Jan 28, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They like to train, but are a bit shy about posting here with the savages. LOL I am going to send another pup to them to train from this litter. : ) I haven't told them yet. HA HA


 
:-o :-o :-o


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Whaaaaaaat ever. : )


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

cool stuff, looks good


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Great to hear that you can be proud of someone Jeff. With the resident savage on their side...they should post more video :wink::mrgreen:

I am sure i would learn a thing or two. I would love to see Bijou growing up too!

Nice work and nice training facility ladies


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Sara great job. hope to see you again out at leerburg mondio trial. keep up the good work. and post some vids as you progress
Lance


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Keep up the good work, Sarah and Elizabeth! :grin:


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Glad to see them doing well! It's refreshing to see people w strong desire and doing well and teaching the exercise without the decoy. Good for them tell them to keep up the great work! Best of luck to them for finding a decoy in the future.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats a great indoor training place as well. 
I remember a couple of Russian or Ukrainian women who owned Dobermans and did their training together. They had no money and used sticks and bedsheets for hides and decoyed each others dogs, only having access to experienced decoys every now and then. They went to the IDC championships and did so well people were pretty blown away.
Just goes to show you dont need a club with 20 experienced members and the best quality equipement.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like they are doing great to me Jeff. Tell em I wouldn't worry to much about the savages lol. THE real savage is on the other end of that lead ;-)


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking good ladies!
Keep up the great work.


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

LOVE to see this, it is a great exercise for handlers to teach. You learn what vigilance really means, and how to shape an exercise in a drive state that is manageable for the dog to actually learn from, without the insane distraction of a decoy. And the handler/'decoy' gets a bonus of what to look for, how to read a dog, timing etc. Everyone wins.

They look like they are doing a great job, now just another friend and the foundation of DoH and OG will be done.

And Minty has the freshest smile, lol. And a fast mouth.

Tell them keep up the good work!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is his Mintiness working the hurdle. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJS4XGIWh4I&feature=feedu


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Holy ****, that dog can jump.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice work on the jumps, she is looking really good!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Elizabeth is not the one jumping. Minty is. He is not a girl. Although I was accusing him of that a few times. : )


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice work with that jump!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Effortless!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

He's quite flashy and engaging to watch, she seems to be really connecting with him.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Jeff, they look like they are doing a really nice job in training. One question on the jump-which looks great-I guess it depends what you are training for, but question on the return jump,the dog is placing himself in a down-and the Handler is rewarding the dog then- is she going to leave it like that, or eventually have the dog return to the Handler on the return jump -then reward?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You can pick the dog up, or call it to heel. Either way, in training it is cleaner if you have the dog do it this way.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is his Mintiness working the hurdle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJS4XGIWh4I&feature=feedu


I Like.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice, he looks like he can jump too. His back legs have a nice hook to them. To bad he's in Mondio


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Jeff, why did you assume I was talking about the dog in the second half of my statement?  
Just kidding, I thought I heard you refer to him as "her" before. He looks really nice, remind me who his mother is... 
Toran


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That would be Ash that I was referring to before, his sister. 

His mother is Soda PoP. My squirrelly little shit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjHH8_INAek

I think she was 7 months old here, almost 8 months.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Jeff who does soda pop go back to?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/belgian_malinois/pedigree/715104.html

Elgos, Judex, Kain ot Vitosha, and most of the usual suspects.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Minty and my new pup share a lot of the same blood... I didn't realize that SodaPoP had the Du Ciel Rouge blood. Nice...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jseff, really nice work Shows great promise! Kudos to the trainers - you can breed good dogs but those will only come forward that are well trained!!


----------

